# Cowboys and Chili



## Rich Parsons (Jul 20, 2005)

A young cowboy walks into a seedy cafe in a small town in West Texas.  He sits at the counter and notices an older cowboy with his arms folded staring blankly at a bowl of chili.  After about 15 minutes of just sitting there staring at it, the young cowboy bravely asks, "If you ain't gonna to eat that, mind if I do?" 

The older cowboy slowly turns his head toward the young wrangler and in his best cowboy manner states, "Nah, go ahead".

Eagerly, the young cowboy reaches over and slides the bowl over to his place and starts spooning it in with delight.  He gets nearly down to the bottom and notices a rotten dead rat in the chili.  The sight was shocking and he immediately pukes up the chili into the bowl. 

The old cowboy quietly says, "Yep, that's as far as I got, too".


----------

